# 90 yards



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hold high please.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You named your kid High??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, but I may have conceived her when I was.......Never mind. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I think at 90 yards you need to use the short magnum arrow... :lol:

btw....good to see you guy's !!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You too .45. It took us a while to get this going, We just wanted to make sure it was ideal. Still a little tweaking to do, but it feels like home.

How's the FFL team doin?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

how hight do you hold at 150? :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

3 inches lower than you would at 180.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How's the FFL team doin?


Honestly, I'm not sure. Kinda like opening a gift the night before...I don't want to ruin anything yet. And yours?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I had Manning last night, he looked pretty good.

T


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you are high if you take a 90 yard archery shot! :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I think you are high if you take a 90 yard archery shot! :shock:


I take 90 yard shots all the time.............at targets. (While wearing a mullet wig the last week or two.)


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont get it. I have a 90 yard pin on my sight so why is this a bad thing????


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

On my bow.... I'd have to have two separate sights to even have a 90 yard pin.... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you take a 90 yard shot you better be on some kind of crack.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whale tails are the only kind of crack I'm addicted to.... and I don't need 90 yards to get that fix.... YEAH BABY!!! :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can't hit a vital at 90 yards then you have no right to shoot at 100 and you are a baby!! *()*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> If you can't hit a vital at 90 yards then you have no right to shoot at 100 and you are a baby!! *()*


I wouldn't even give myself the right to shoot at 60.... so by your reckoning... I'm still a fetus or something.... maybe even just a twinkle in the eye of the bowhunting gods. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember to use your 40 pin at 7 yrds. 8)


----------

